# Logodesign für Ordination



## komp (8. Dezember 2008)

hallo community,

ich brauche eure geschulten augen. und zwar bin ich grade dabei, ein logo für meinen vater zu entwerfen. er ist arzt (allgemeinmediziner) und will dieses logo ubiquitär verwenden (also für homepage, visitenkarten, ordinationsschild,...). 

blöderweise habe ich mich in einem anfall von übereifer dazu hinreißen lassen, diesen "job" zu übernehmen (obwohl ichs gerne mache, da er ein wirklich guter vater ist und mir viel ermöglicht hat, abe das gehört wohl nicht hierher).

ich habe bereits ein paar ideen mit inkscape verwirklicht, allerdings sind das meine ersten schritte mit diesem programm, deshalb haben sich ein paar prinzipielle fehler eingeschlichen, die ich erst noch ausmärzen muss.

nun also meine ideen:







bitte um kritik und/oder andere vorschläge oder verbesserungen

DANKE!

edit: der schwarze hintergrund deckt meine fehler beim erstellen leider schon auf. wieso speichert inkscape eigentlich mit schwarzem hintergrund? jedenfall soll beim ersten logo eine art saturnring in schwarz um das abstrahierte rote kreuz gehen und beim dritten logo soll dieser nunmehr als nike-haken sichtbare, weiße bereich eigentlich nur das kreuz betreffen.

so soll das kreuz eigentich aussehen:





und so das erste:


----------



## komp (12. Dezember 2008)

doch so viele antworten?!


----------



## Sierb (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe eine Frage: Was für eine Art von Arzt ist dein Vater?


----------



## ink (12. Dezember 2008)

@Sierb


komp hat gesagt.:


> er ist arzt (allgemeinmediziner) und will dieses logo ubiquitär verwenden...http://img520.imageshack.us/my.php?image=unbenannt3bd8.jpg



@Thread
Ja, also mir wird der Sinn der Logos nicht ganz klar.
Ich assoziere es nicht mit einem Arzt.
Das Kreuz könnte trotzdem schon gut laufen.
Wenn der "Swoosh" noch die eine rechte Ecke der oberen Strich's (exakte Beschreibung ) verdeckt und du die Typo mit einbaust, wirds was.

mfg


----------



## komp (12. Dezember 2008)

nesk hat gesagt.:


> @Sierb
> 
> 
> @Thread
> ...


welchen sinn machen vier verschiedenfärbige quadrate *g*? im weitesten sinne kann man es interpretieren als "der mensch im mittelpunkt" (person innen, kreis außen rum). das rote kreuz mit dem saturnring *g* stellt zum einen ein abstrahiertes rotes kreuz (rettung; hilfe,...) dar, betrachtet man es anders, sieht man zwei aufeinander zuweisende pfeile, die einen geschlossenen kreislauf im sinne der komplexität des menschlichen körpers darstellen sollen.

ein äskulap war mir einfach zu simpel, das hat doch jeder.

deinen einwand mit dem swoosh verstehe ich nicht wirklich, könntest du das näher erläutern. typo hatte ich nicht geplant in direktem zusammenhang mit dem logo.


----------



## Sierb (12. Dezember 2008)

mir gefällt das 3., also das mit dem Schwung am besten. Ist nicht zu abstrakt und ziemlich direkt.


----------



## komp (15. Dezember 2008)

ok, das dritte kommt also am besten an. ich werd mal versuchen, es ein wenig zu ver(schlimm)bessern. hat von euch vlt. jemand lust, auch ein bißchen daran zu werkeln?


----------

